# Dog Food Recall 4/14/18



## Big Horn (Apr 14, 2018)

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/k9-natural-dog-food-recall/ 

   April 13, 2018 — K9 Natural Ltd is voluntarily recalling  4 batches of its K9 Natural Frozen Chicken Feast that were imported  into the US in June 2017 because they have the potential to be *contaminated* with *Listeria monocytogenes*.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up Big Horn, luckily I don't use those for my dog.


----------

